# Sigma 150-600mm Preorder?



## kyle86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi 

Just wondering if anyone has pre-ordered the Sigma 150-600mm Sports. Im really excited about this lens and think it should be a great one and just wondering if anyone has preordered and if anyone has heard anything back?


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a Sigma 150-500mm for a few years. It was one of the early models. I was never particularily happy with it's sharpness. It was later recalled (the early made ones - mine was amongst them). I didn't bother in the end because I'd been a bit disappointed with it and didn't feel like going to the hassle of shipping it off.
I think you are taking a risk taking an early model of a new lens. They probably don't have all the issues ironed out on it. But maybe things have improved significantly with Sigma. Hopefully you get a great lens and that it's far superior to the 150-500mm


----------



## Isurus (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I have one on pre-order with B&H. No news on when it will be filled yet though.


----------



## apacheebest (Oct 16, 2014)

Isurus said:


> Yes, I have one on pre-order with B&H. No news on when it will be filled yet though.



Awaiting your feedback, keeping an eye on this Lens on Arrival in India which is expected soon.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 16, 2014)

Isurus said:


> Yes, I have one on pre-order with B&H. No news on when it will be filled yet though.



Toward the end of October-

http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/10/sigma-announced-launch-dates-dp1-quattro-150-600mm-sports-teleconverters-filters/


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 16, 2014)

I wanted to buy Tamorn 150-600mm. However, it's back order anywhere. Actually that's a good thing because I have one more option for 150-600mm lens from Sigma. Just wonder when we will see the review and test for it.


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder if we will see price reductions on the Tamron once stocks of the Sigma become freely available (assuming they do)?


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 16, 2014)

I have one on order with the local Camera Store, but so far no word on when it will become available. I am going to Death Valley in November, so I hope I get it before then so I can do some testing.

WesternGuy


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 16, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> I wonder if we will see price reductions on the Tamron once stocks of the Sigma become freely available (assuming they do)?


Isn't that doubtful since the Sigma is twice+ the price of the Tamron? I have been waiting on a Tamron for several months now.


----------

